# Started AF before test date



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have just had my first natural IUI, folie was 20 lining was 8.9, took trigger shot and 40 hours later had IUI. I was due to test tomorrow but on Sunday night my AF started. I was in complete shock and broke down in tears. I think I just didn't expect to start my cycle till at least after my test date. I suppose it makes sense if trigger shot makes u ovulate early. Also i am in a lot of pain than normal and wanted to know if that wss due to iui. Has this happened to anyone else? 
We have now booked in next week for our scans and to start again but worried that maybe it didn't work because I ovulated early. I also asked if I could try clomid this time but they said no as u need to have 2 natural, but if that's what I want then shouldnt they at least discuss it with me. Also they didn't want me to go in for a follow up consultation, which I was a but upset about as I thought they would to discuss my individual needs.
Maybe I'm looking to much into it and panicking but didn't help lady on the phone LAUGHING when I'm trying to discuss it with her because her mobile is making a funny noise, sorry just ranting now.
Any other peoples experiences and thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Haylie

With my first IUI, I started AF 5 days before my test date, and AF was incredibly painful, heavy and lasted 10 days   For my second IUI they gave me progesterone pessaries to compensate for the luteal phase defect, and I got to test date without AF starting. I did get a BFN, but my AF was a normal one when it arrived. I would mention you starting AF early when you go in for your first follie scan, and maybe they will give you the progesterone. 

I haven't had any follow up consultation with either of my IUI's. I don't think they give you those until you get to IVF, which seems a a bit short sighted in my opinion. If they tailored IUI treatment a bit more, then the success rate might be better. I don't feel that you get taken seriously until you get to the IVF stage, unless you are able to go private.  

Sorry, that all sounds really negative doesn't it! A lot of ladies do have success with IUI, so finger crossed you will be one of them


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
Thank you so much for u reply u have answered so many of my questions. I have been worrying as I have been getting a lot of pain where it's keeping me up at night which us very unusual for me, so just to know its normal has put my mind at rest. 
Also I am going private, which is why I feel I'm not getting the right suppport. For e.g today I called them and asked if I could talk to a nurse when I go in next week for my scan for just 10 mins, as I have a lot of questions now and they said NO they are too busy. Which made me so upset. 
I think your right if they took more care of you through the IUI process then it could result in less ivf as the stress alone is bad enough without them adding to this. Sorry I'm just upset they could not spare 10 mins for me. Also do u know if starting AF before test date is common as I already told my clinic I started AF early and they said it's normal and nothing else about maybe taking progesterone? 
If you don't mind me asking, where are you now. Are u still trying IUI or have you started Ivf?
Thank you so much again for your reply


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're private, you really should get better service than that! I'd complain if it was me, as it's your money and you're paying for their time and attention!

Starting AF before OTD seems to be reasonably common, and if it's just a day early I wouldn't worry about it, but if AF arrives 3 or more days before OTD, then it may indicate a problem. A lot of clinics prescribe cyclogest to boost progesterone as part of normal treatment, so I can't see why you, as a paying customer, can't ask for this as part of your treatment.

My clinic make you wait a month between cycles, so i'm twiddling my thumbs waiting to start my final IUI. I've lost faith in my clinic though, so have an appointment at a private clinic tomorrow to just talk through my options.

Good luck with your next cycle, and don't be afraid to kick some butt at your clinic!


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry it has taken so long to reply. Thanks to your comment I did exactly what you said and they have given me cyclogest aswell, which made me feel a lot better. They booked me for my 2nd IUI on Monday but I surged on the sat and as they are shut so it was too late by Monday, devastated is all I can say. I know what you mean about loosing faith, as I am starting to feel that way. How did your appointment go with the private clinic, hope it went well  well it looks like we will be doing IUI together this month. Keep in touch and let me know how it is going, fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Haylie

My appointment went OK. He gave me a list of tests I should have done and I went to my GP yesterday and she ordered most of them for me. He did find I have a heart shaped uterus though, which he showed me on ultrasound. My clinic have never once mentioned that in the year and a half I have been going there!

Did they still give you the IUI on the Monday, even though it was too late? I should start with the injections on the 7th or 8th I think. This will be my final IUI, before I get referred for IVF, so I hope it works, although it seems unlikely.


----------

